# I think my betta is dying



## DreamEssence (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought my betta a bit over a week ago. I cared for him unconditionally--bought him a filtered tank, changed the water a few times, provided him with a heater, etc. He was doing so well. Today, I came home from my classes at night and saw that food pellets were littered all over the gravel, plants, floating in the water--just everywhere. I was STUMPED as to how this happened then learned that there were kids over at our house today so one of them apparently tried "feeding" my fish while I was gone. 

My fish was just laying on its side and occasionally swimming around but mostly just inactive. I quickly changed the water and now he's back in the tank but still looking very inactive. He's just staying near the top of the water laying on his side while moving his fins. I have a feeling he is going to die soon and it's breaking my heart. I can't believe this happened. What can I do? Is there anything possible?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if he'll die or not but he's definitely suffering from eating too much. It's probably going to affect his swimbladder. Putting him in clean water was a good idea. I would just keep an eye on him and hopefully, he'll be ok in a few days. Don't feed him for a few days. He may not want to eat anyway after the buffet he had tonight. After a few days, try feeding him some daphnia and see if that will help to clean him out. Poor little guy! I'd be furious if someone's kids did that to my fish!!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Good advice dramaqueen. The only thing I'd add is to be sure the water temp is up at 80 - 82.

Good Luck!


----------



## DreamEssence (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, he improved A LOT today. He's swimming around actively and it's like nothing happened! I really hope he's okay. THanks for the input, guys


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im so glad to hear hes doing better


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats great news! Bettas are a pretty strong/sturdy fish and can recover from quite alot of things when given the chance and right conditions.

Keep up the good work! Also, might want to consider moving his bowl/tank to higher ground where little hands can't reach him again... or at least keep his food out of sight. When it comes to kids, quite often, out of sight is out of mind. They can't feed what they can't find. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. Lock up the food! lol


----------



## ladygrinningsoul27 (Oct 10, 2010)

One of the best signs I have ever seen said:
"Pets welcome: children must be on a leash."


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is almost a year old.


----------

